# TOTW Sierra Mountain



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I just wanted to say I am very pleased with this food thus far.

I always steered away from TOTW because I always heard about it was just "average" and so-so and made by Diamond and this and that. 

Well, to me, I like the ingredients list. I realize Sierra Mountain is a little less in regards to protein and fat content. But first of all, Jackson loves the taste of it, which is a plus for him - he's always been very picky. Second, within the first day of eating it, I noticed more firm poops and smaller. Now, he's been eating it almost 2 weeks, and his eye boogers are practically non existent. Also his poops on his walks are no longer runny, like they often would get on a walk mid-day.

He always did well on Acana and I'll probably still keep it in the rotation but I am REALLY happy with the so far noticeable differences with this food. I'm going to keep paying attention to his coat, and other things as well. But so far this food seems to really be agreeing with him and I just wanted to make a post about how happy I am with it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm glad you've found something that seems to be working so well. I've always thought that the TOTW Sierre Mountain was the best of their formulas. Sometimes I wonder if all the botanicals in the Acana and Orijen formulas don't set well with some dogs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That's great  I'm a fan of the TOTW foods but so far, Abbie has just done a 15lb bag of the wetlands and did just okay on it. 



She's on the Earthborn Great Plains Feast right now and LOVING it and doing better on it. And for some reason, it smells kinda good....at least...for kibble.

Bison Meal, Peas, Pea Protein, Tapioca, Dried Egg Product, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed, Lamb Meal, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavors, Blueberry Fiber, Cranberry Fiber, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Spinach, Cranberries, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Taurine, L-Carnitine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Salt, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Yucca Schidgera Extract, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product.


I might stick with a rotation of the great plains and their primitive natural, which she's also done really well on in the past.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I really liked the TOTW foods as well. We fed them sometime prior to feeding Raw and my guys did great!!! I only switched to raw because I wanted better if possible!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We fed TOTW I believe all varieties and the dogs did well on it. When a puppy buyer is not going to feed raw I recommend TOTW and they are doing great on it also.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats great! I'm becoming a pretty big fan of TOTW myself. In fact i'm just about to pick up a bag of Wetlands to try. They were on the High Prairie and doing very well on it.
I do have a question for ya-- Are you finding out you are feeding less?? I certainly have cut our 3 back more than i thought was possible!
Great food!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you having trouble with his coat?
Might give the Wetlands or Pacific Stream a try for skin&coat problems


Jacksons Mom said:


> I just wanted to say I am very pleased with this food thus far.
> 
> I always steered away from TOTW because I always heard about it was just "average" and so-so and made by Diamond and this and that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I rotate TOTW Sierra Mountain and Pacific Stream...my girls have done amazing on it.
Very happy with the results.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

dmgmn said:


> Thats great! I'm becoming a pretty big fan of TOTW myself. In fact i'm just about to pick up a bag of Wetlands to try. They were on the High Prairie and doing very well on it.
> I do have a question for ya-- Are you finding out you are feeding less?? I certainly have cut our 3 back more than i thought was possible!
> Great food!


I have not yet found that. The Sierra Mountain formula is less protein/fat/calories than some of the other formulas so I was actually thinking I may need to be feeding more but he seems to be maintaining the same amount of food. On Acana (430 kcal/cup) he was eating 1/2 cup per day of kibble mixed with some wet food or whatever else, plus a few treats throughout the day. I was considering increasing TOTW amount to 2/3 but have not found that to be necessary...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

dmgmn said:


> Are you having trouble with his coat?
> Might give the Wetlands or Pacific Stream a try for skin&coat problems



No, no troubles with his coat. It's just something I pay attention to when trying different foods (it was dull on Merrick BG, for example, but he was younger when he ate that).

He does not like ANY fish-based foods, lol. So I'm not even going to attempt Pacific Stream.


----------



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

I love TOTW.. my little guy had a problem with eye boogers as well. We fed Sierra Mountain for about 2 months and I didn't notice any goobers in his eyes at all! I have recently switched to Pinnacle's grain free salmon line (no idea why..) and his eye boogers are back.. might have to go back to TOTW.


----------

